# G11 being reconsidered?



## Ajax (Oct 10, 2008)

See attached article.

http://kitup.military.com/2008/09/the-gun-that-ne.html?ESRC=dod.nl

More helpful than the article are the comments from the former 10th grouper a few posts below the article.

Better than scar?  Discuss.  I'll get coffee.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 10, 2008)

Holy Shit!  Somebody get this guy's resume!  I finally found someone more awesome than me!  LMFAO!



> I would like to say that the FN-FAL, the Galil, the AK varients, M-14... all fine, combat proven weapons. I have used all of them in various situations during combat, espionage, intelligence gathering, and otherwise. I would also like to say that I have used the SCAR system in combat and it has really gained my trust as a dependable and accurate weapon system. I would like to see it in 6.8 in addition to it's current 5.56 and 7.62. They also have a 7.62x39 configuration that is used during covert operations for full deniability.
> 
> Posted by: Operator 7 | September 29, 2008 at 09:52 AM



Yes, deniablility, that's why we want 7.62.  Obviously a real "operator" who has been in the shit.  I bet he has the stare.  All "field" operators have it.  I have it.  Don't worry. Someday, you'll have it to.  

Can I invent a new online abbeviation?  I propose FTB because I get tired of typing Fucking Tool Bag.


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2008)

Ajax said:


> More helpful than the article are the comments from the former 10th grouper a few posts below the article.



....


> Having been in 10th Group SF in the US Army for quite a few years, I have actually had the pleasure of putting a G-11 A2 through it's paces during the US Army's initial testing of the weapon. I have fired well over 5,000 rounds through one at various distances and in all types of scenarios.
> 
> In all honesty, there was not a single malfunction of the weapon whatsoever. It was literally 5,000 for 5,000, 100% operation even during it's break-in period (first 500 rounds). We were not allowed to clean it for the entirety of the testing, however when we were completed, we were instructed on field-strip and cleaning methods and told to clean them. Initially it was very dirty, but after a few patches down the barrel it was remarkably spotless. This weapon cleaned faster than anything I have ever run a brush through and I have run a brush through thousands of different weapons. This may all sound hard to believe, but this weapon maintains an excellent condition through extreme situations.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2008)

Ajax you just lost awesomeness points!
Don't you know it's SOP to carry a main battle rifle such as an FN or M14 while conducting espionage ops? 

That article is just one idiots opinion, until the Army says "we are looking at the G11" it's just one guy's wet dream.

IIRC it was the fall of the wall and the incorporating of east Germany that halted the adoption of the G11, I could be wrong though...



Ajax said:


> Holy Shit!  Somebody get this guy's resume!  I finally found someone more awesome than me!  LMFAO!
> 
> Yes, deniablility, that's why we want 7.62.  Obviously a real "operator" who has been in the shit.  I bet he has the stare.  All "field" operators have it.  I have it.  Don't worry. Someday, you'll have it to.
> 
> Can I invent a new online abbeviation?  I propose FTB because I get tired of typing Fucking Tool Bag.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know.  I'm lost on how to one-up this guy.  I mean, he's already used the SCAR in combat!  And passed it off as an indig weapon!  There's no hope for me.  I'm hanging up my spurs.

Have you seen one of these anywhere?  I'd like to shoot one and see this caseless ammo for myself.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 11, 2008)

> Penetration with DU, AP, and BTM rounds was excellent. It would easily penetrate 6 to 7 inches of solid concrete. The FMJ rounds would penetrate 3 to 4 inches of solid concrete, but the second shot would always blow through the rest of the 3 to 4 inches remaining. Sending 3 shots downrange at BURST 3 (2,000 RPM) is a blast and I would challenge anyone to tell me they would hide behind a concrete barrier with the G11 pecking away at them.




If thats the cover I had at the time I would....:uhh: What a clownshoe!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 11, 2008)

Ajax said:


> Yeah, I know.  I'm lost on how to one-up this guy.  I mean, he's already used the SCAR in combat!  And passed it off as an indig weapon!  There's no hope for me.  I'm hanging up my spurs.
> 
> Have you seen one of these anywhere?  I'd like to shoot one and see this caseless ammo for myself.



I actually did get to see a real G11 a LONG time ago.  Before you go claiming Operator 7 on me, I was working at a gun store in L.A. (my college job) and one of my customers was one of the biggest "movie gun" guys in the biz (PM me if you want his name).  Long story short, he had a G11 that Wesley Snipes was using in "Demolition Man".  Very compact, very light... I've only seen pics of the ammo.  He also showed me a very early Glock 18, FN P90, etc.  Lucky him - not subject to the 1986 laws banning imports of new machine guns.


----------



## pardus (Oct 11, 2008)

Ajax said:


> Have you seen one of these anywhere?  I'd like to shoot one and see this caseless ammo for myself.



Nah, ive never seen one, I think the concept is brilliant though.


I'd like to know if the Army really has opened the door for anything to come in as a possible replacement, seems dodgy to me, especially after all the crap thats been going on lately with the M4.

I want to hear it from an offical source or some one in the know.


----------



## P. Beck (Oct 11, 2008)

At this rate, I'm going to have to stop browsing the internet entirely.

I'm running out of synonyms for "douchebag".

As for the G11?  Nice concept.  You go first.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 11, 2008)

P. Beck said:


> As for the G11?  Nice concept.  You go first.



Same here.  I remember back in the '80s reading about how the Soviets were developing a chemical that would cause the caseless ammo to break down (i.e. disintegrate).  Crazy stuff...

Personally, I'll stick with a 416.


----------

